# Stupid Screw



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I some how manage to get my attachment screw stuck and can't get it to loosen for I can change heads.. Got any ideas?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

3KP said:


> I some how manage to get my attachment screw stuck and can't get it to loosen for I can change heads.. Got any ideas?


I guess you're talking about the screw on sewer cable? If the head is exposed enough maybe can cut a new groove for slotted screw driver. Maybe heat end up with torch to expand the fitting enough to at least save auger. I would toss the end if you do manage this, the auger should be fine. Unless it's an expensive head like a root ripper then consider your time investment and toss it if honest attempts fail.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I tried heat, wd-40.. it just will not budge :furious:

I thought about just getting a new cable and auger.. It's not to exspensive line. 35ft 5/16 cable and auger attachment. :whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Can just put a new end on it. I have done that many times.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

is it a flathead? i've had my old general flathead screw stuck before, i used a bodyshop hinge hammer, it's a impact screwdriver looks like this, put it in a vise line it up and hammer the end and it ratchets the flathead like a socket


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

those are all so called easy outs


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> those are all so called easy outs


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_driver

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki?search=Easy+out

OS, I have a set if easy outs, but I believe he was referring to a hammer actuated impact driver. I also have one of these. It is 1/2" drive with a collet adapter down to reinforced screwdriver bits. Comes in handy all the time, tightening or loosening.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

sears, napa and motorcycle shops. have them. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_driver
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki?search=Easy+out
> 
> OS, I have a set if easy outs, but I believe he was referring to a hammer actuated impact driver. I also have one of these. It is 1/2" drive with a collet adapter down to reinforced screwdriver bits. Comes in handy all the time, tightening or loosening.


:laughing: you are right what was I thinking.... easy out goes on a drill :laughing:

:laughing: I still call the thing an easy out all so but I guess my terminology was wrong


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: you are right what was I thinking.... easy out goes on a drill :laughing:
> 
> :laughing: I still call the thing an easy out all so but I guess my terminology was wrong


Wasn't trying to cut you down OS, just feeding information.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Wasn't trying to cut you down OS, just feeding information.


:laughing: to me anything that makes it easier to take something out is an easy out :laughing:

Didn't think you were beating up on me :laughing: but now that you mention it :jester:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Well put, got it out... Easy... Used an easy out! Lol


----------

